# HELP!! My 3 Year Old Personality Has Changed!!



## rebecca5481 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi There!! I apologize but this might be lengthy!! My husband and I are at our wits end with our 3 year old female GSD. Up until a few months ago, she had been an absolute dream dog. We've had her since she was 9 weeks old. She's been fixed, trained, gets along well with people and other dogs. A total outside dog as well...she'd be out there sometimes 10+ hours by herself with absolutely NO issues!! She was a GREAT dog, listened very well, had NEVER chewed on anything other than her toys, had never displayed any aggression, anxiety, fearfulness...nothing...like I said, an excellent dog! 

We were on vacation for 3 weeks in July. We had family with their dogs in and out for 2 weeks. She got along with everyone of course! Everyone leaves on Sunday and she is fine. Monday morning, she starts acting out. Jumping on counters, knocking stuff down, being completely destructive, trying to put herself into small spaces, won't go outside, stares at walls, shaking from head to foot, ears down, tail between her legs, it was awful. We thought she might be sad about everyone leaving but it didn't get better...it got worse. We leave early from vacation hoping being home would help, no...same thing. She now hates being outside by herself. She's chewed through 2 doors, broken the screens on both, and has jumped through them to get in the house (no small feat I must say!). We now have to crate her because she has chewed or destroyed things in the house when we haven't been home! She hasn't been crated since she was a year old!! She's been to the vet 3 times...they can find NOTHING wrong with her. We have "real" anti-anxiety medication for her and we've had to use it but all it does is make her sleep and I HATE doing that to her. So we have her on holistic calming medication, a DAP collar, she's wearing the thundershirt, and we have "calming" fusers all over the house. These have helped, and she will now go outside for small periods of time with one of us but really, that's it...it's like she's snapped or something...we've spent close to $2000+ between vet bills, all of her calming stuff, and replacing doors and other stuff she's destroyed. 

Does anyone have ANY idea as to what might have caused this? Or what we can do to get our girl back? My husband and I are SO frustrated by this...and my vet isn't helping. Her change in behavior has the two of us SO sad and frustrated and feeling very helpless!! Thank you SO much in advance with any help/advice I can get


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

Have you taken her to a neurologist sounds like maybe seizures but not sure. Hope you find out so sorry she is not well.
The staring at walls and putting herself in small spaces sound like what is the beginning of a seizure. I had a Doberman who
became epileptic and she would stare and then would come out of it in the beginning .


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Please take her to the vet ASAP. 

She needs to be checked out as there are a variety of serious conditions that would need to be ruled out. Google "head pressing" and "staring at walls."


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, something is terribly wrong... that is a very, very drastic change and she is obviously in distress. I can see why you are frustrated, especially with a vet who isn't helping. I think at this point you need to have her tested by a new/different veterinarian, and be VERY clear about how she used to be vs. how she is now.

Please keep us posted... this is a very strange event and I would like to hear what the diagnoses ends up being. Good luck with your girl.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

I agree it sounds like seizures. I had a dog that started to have seizures at 10 yrs old. She would get "stuck" in door ways. My other dogs picked up on it right away.
Take your dog to a vet, if no answer I would try another vet.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

strange abrupt change in behaviour. Is there any possibility that she got in to some drugs?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I agree that this sounds neurological. What kind of tests has the vet done? I would be looking for a specialist.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Did one of the other dogs and/or people do something that would cause all of this? Was she abused in any way? Did you leave her alone with anyone and go out and about on your vacation?


----------



## rebecca5481 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'd like to thank everyone for taking the time to post! She hadn't gotten into any kind of drugs that we were aware of...and someone was constantly with her. The vet did ask this and she had blood work done 3 separate times and everything came back negative. NO ONE abused her. We are all a dog loving family and I was there the whole time. We have a lake house in a remote area so there weren't any trips anywhere for me or my husband to leave her alone so that's not it. She had an "incident" on July 4th where it seemed like she had a seizure...but the hospital never gave us a definitive answer as to what was wrong with her...and this was BEFORE our vacation. And she was completely fine and normal after the incident until the last week of vacation which would've been about 4 weeks. She hasn't done the staring at the wall or trying to crawl into small spaces since we've been back. The major behavioral changes would be the not wanting to go outside and the destruction. Yes...I'm thinking it's neurological as well and I think I need to find another vet ASAP. Sigh...I was just hoping someone might have other ideas. If anyone does, please post...and I will keep her progress posted. SO happy I found this forum!! Gives LOTS of good advice about our GSDs!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I had a similar experience with an older female that I had until she passed. Super stable, social, confident dog. Took her everywhere. Anyways one day she went nuts, couldnt be left outside, tore screens up, wailing, hiding etc. After examining the behavior I noticed her often looking upwards. I realized then that somehow she had developed a fear of street lamps!? My theory is that my dad who I was residing with at the time had set the fire alarm off cooking (he did that every other day). She did not like the smoke alarms at all and would usually become stressed when they triggered. Anyways I figure she must have been looking at a street lamp when the alarms went off once and made a connection between the lamp and unpleasant sound.

In the end it really didnt matter what caused the fear it was there and had to be fixed. 
Solution: flood the dog and carry on as per normal. I put that dog under street lamps regularly, fed her under lamps, played with her under lamps, walked her under lamps, tied her up were she could see lamps etc. I rewarded good behaviors and either ignored or corrected negative behaviors. After a few months problem solved dog back to normal. 
The one flaw in her temperment was a slight sound sensitivity which escelated to this issue at the age of 9. 
Bottom line if you and the dog want to be stress free dont coddle her. No thunder shirts, meds or whatever just teach her to get on with life. Limit the outcomes to only those you find desirable. Find the spots that stress her out and force her to deal with it. If she ever shows fear anywhere turn around and go back to that place dont avoid it. If she wasnt like this from the get go you should be fine in the long run.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

When I read this initial post I immediately recalled that Whole Dog Journal a few years back had an article about a similar case. Turned out that the dog food had gotten a toxic mold in it. The dog developed and extreme sensitivity to light. I'd say you were do for a vet visit with a suggestion to look into mold caused diseases. 
You might be able to find the article on WDJ's website.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

My friend's yearling boxer was attacked by their other two dogs when she had her first seizure. Please make sure your girl is safe from other dogs while you are getting a diagnosis.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I am so sorry for you and your dog! When I read this post, I HAD to know more! 

I found the article that middleofnowhere mentioned here: Hidden Killers in Dog Food - Whole Dog Journal Article But you might have to be a subscriber to read the whole thing. It’s an old article but I think it might help you. It's called "Hidden Killers In Dog Food" at Whole Dog Journal.


The story of this GSD’s strange behavior (some similar to what you are describing) stemmed from Mycotoxins/Aflatoxins in his food! His urine elimination pattern was different, spent all day hiding in a corner, he was sensitive to light, he’d charge back into the house and also his symptoms were more noticeable after eating!

This took his owner many months to find out about mycotoxin/aflatoxin, and was told that this indeed could cause behavior changes! They sent the food to the State Department of Agriculture and also suggested to try a veterinarian college that has a toxicology lab. 



They did extensive testing on the dog but (quote) “Even though my veterinarians had conducted liver tests on Xeus, the specific damage caused by aflatoxin had gone unnoticed; I’m told this is rather common, unless one is looking for this exact effect.”


This is something I would definitely look into and research.


Please keep us updated, and I wish you the best of luck with your precious Fur Baby.


Moms


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

> We were on vacation for 3 weeks in July. We had family with their dogs in and out for 2 weeks. She got along with everyone of course! Everyone leaves on Sunday and she is fine.


where was the dog left while you were gone?

was there family staying at your house?

i am sorry but your post is confusing as to where you were on vacation
i thought you were home with her but you mentioned leaving vacation early??

ok i think i got some of it 
you were at a lake house or vacation cottage with her?
and then she started acting so strange?

did she start acting like this up there or once you got back at your house?

was her food the same?

what was the incident on the 4th of july?

is there a chance she got a tick while at the lake?

Head Pressing in Dogs | petMD

also check into this
staring at walls is also on the list

Dogs Who Head Press Should See A Vet ASAP. Recognizing This Behavior Could Save Your Dog?s Life. » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family « Keywords: head pressing, neurological condition, metabolic condition, liver shunt


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Have you checked out New England Vet Hospital on Kennedy Rd in Windsor NEVCCC.

Tufts Veterinary Hospital www.*tufts*.edu/*vet*/


If it turns out to be behavior Horse power hill farms in Somers on RTE 83 can help. [email protected].


----------



## rebecca5481 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hoby...When she what we thought was a seizure on July 4th (we were home then...our vacation started 2 weeks after that) that's where we took her...to the vet hospital NEVCCC. They did blood, an EKG, and took xrays...they couldn't find anything wrong with her. That's so funny that you mention the vet hospital and the farm in Somers...that's where she went for training...

Getting bit my a tick...I never thought of that...it's a lake house with lots of woods on either side that she was in...and that's when the behavior started...at the lake house during the 3rd week we were there. But then again, neither the vet nor the hospital has found anything wrong with her...

I'm going to check out the articles you guys posted...maybe something will help there. Thank You SO very much...you all have given me some ideas...the first being she needs a new vet!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you ever considered a Holistic Veterinarian?

If you interested in a Registered Holistic Vet, here is the list for CT. If you are on a state line, I can give you other choices beside CT.

Moms

NameAddressState/Province, Zip/Postal CodeWebsite*Antosiewicz, Peter*


DVM
Valley Veterinary Hospital
860-355-3756
437 DANBURY ROAD
New Milford
CT
06776
United States
www.squibnocketanimalcenter.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Clinical Nutrition, Magnetic Therapy, Massage Therapy, Nutrition, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy, Western Herbs
*Benyei, Curt*


DVM
SCHULHOF ANIMAL HOSPITAL
203-226-1231
199 POST RD WEST
Westport
CT
06880
United States
www.schulhofanimalhospital.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Bach Flowers, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, Homeopathy-Classical, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Erickson-Greco, Angela*


DVM
ANIMAL HEALTH PRACTICE
860-567-4001
914 Bantam Road
Bantam
CT
06750
United States
www.animalhealthpractice.com
EQUINE, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, Chinese Herbs, Chinese Herbs (IVAS), Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), OTHER(fill in below), Western Herbs
*FEINMAN, JEFFREY*


VMD, CVH
HOMEVET
203-222-7979
49 WHITE BIRCH RD
WESTON
CT
06883
United States
www.homevet.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Clinical Nutrition, Homeopathy, Homeopathy - certified, Homeopathy (AVH), Homeopathy-Classical, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Ganser, Rosemary*


VMD
ROSEMARY D. GANSER, VMD, LLC
203-731-7778
118 STONY HILL ROAD
Ridgefield
CT
06877
United States
EQUINE, FARM
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA)
*Goldstein, Robert*


VMD
HEALING CENTER FOR ANIMALS
914-533-5162
606 Post Road East
Westport
CT
06880
United States
www.healingcenterforanimals.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Harris, Wendy*


DVM
CHI PET LLC
203-856-6906
4 POWDERHORN HILL RD
Weston
CT
06883
United States
www.chi-pet.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI), Chinese Herbs
*Hermans, Anne*


DVM
860-868-6406
PO Box 2136
New Preston
CT
06777
United States
www.vethomeopath.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Bach Flowers, Homeopathy (AVH), Homeopathy-Classical, Nutrition
*Lamme, Arthur*


DVM
860-873-1200
77 NORTH MOODUS ROAD
Moodus
CT
06469
United States
EQUINE, FARM, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (CHI), Applied Kinesiology, Chinese Herbs (Chi Institute), Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy-Classical, NAET, Nutrition, Reiki, Western Herbs
*Saria, Rebecca*


DVM
Gold Coast Mobile Veterinary Service
203-727-8600 / 888-97-GoldVet
7 Dogwood Place
Milford
CT
06460
United States
www.goldcoastmobilevet.com
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy
*Schoen, Allen*


DVM
Allen M. Schoen, DVM, MS & Associates, LLC
860-354-2287
P.O. Box 670
Sherman
CT
06784
United States
www.drschoen.com
EQUINE, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA)
*Zickmann, Steven*


DVM
Lebanon Veterinary Hospital
860-642-7936
920 Trumbull Highway
Labanon
CT
06249
USA
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, IAT (Immuno-Augmentive Therapy), Nutrition, Western Herbs


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Did anyone check for lake water parasites? Just a thought.

There is Boston Rd Hospital up in Springfield MA. A large and well staffed facility.


----------



## rebecca5481 (Sep 22, 2014)

MomsTo...all of those clinics are way far from me...I'm closer to the Springfield, MA border but the other vet in our clinic is a holistic vet...I call him Dr. Guru...and he looks the part...LOL...he's the one who gave me the "holistic" calming medication for Inka. He's also the one who told me about the DAP collar, the thunder shirt, and the diffusers. But thank you for your list...

Hoby...it's Otis Reservoir in Otis, MA...the water is one step below drinking water but I never thought of that...we are actually going back up there next weekend to see how she does...maybe it's just the area? I don't know...but that's a great question to ask...we know a lot of people up there...we'll have to ask around and see if there have been any problems...

I'm really going to try to get a new vet and have them do more blood work and check her thyroid...a lot of research I'm doing online suggests maybe a thyroid problem? 

Again...thank you ALL so much for all of your help...it's helped put in other directions. I love my little pumpkin so much...I hate for her not to be "normal"!!


----------

